# Spawn Log 32 Years Later



## tanseattle (Jun 28, 2012)

The last time I breed betta was over 30 years ago in Vietnam. The weather there is perfect for betta. This is my first try breeding in the Seattle, Washington, U.S.A. The baby betta will be natural born American Betta and qualify to run for Betta President some day 

When I was in VN, I tried over 10 times before I got the first spawn right :-(. I hope my first breeding in the U.S. will be a charm.

Here you go my first betta breeding in the U.S. journal:

Introducing the FIRST PAIR:



















Male close up. What kind is he (I hope you tell me)? I do not know. I know my female are 5* plaket from good friend, betta pro in Southern California.


----------



## tanseattle (Jun 28, 2012)

More are coming soon...


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

To me, he looks like a plakat, but it's hard to tell without him flaring.

Like the pair though.
How big are they?

Good luck with your spawn!


----------



## tanseattle (Jun 28, 2012)

enkil, the female is about 2" about 7.5 months and the male is little bigger. I think he is a plaket too. 

I know the male is been around. I feel bad for him he never knew a female before so I let him go first (1 and only 1 time). I have many betta male in line but I feel bad for this guy so let him try out his first female.

The second pair is King plaket with female 5* plaket. Again I feel sorry for this guy. He is also little old too. 

After this two guys all my pairs are younger and more energy then the first two male.


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

How big is your king?
Will have to keep an eye on your spawn logs in case you end up with some bigger fish. ^_^ I have a giant male that I am looking to work with.

Hopefully these first two pairs do well for you.


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

So your female is a proven spawn fish or it just came from a 5* spawn????
Your male Is tpk
What line is your female
Thai
Viet
Malay
Or a outcross
Give up on the Bloodline since my ghost die n didn't produce any offspring


----------



## tanseattle (Jun 28, 2012)

Curlyfatbottom said:


> So your female is a proven spawn fish or it just came from a 5* spawn????
> Your male Is tpk
> What line is your female
> Thai
> ...


Hi Curly,

5* plaket line from Crazy Dog Betta in Orange County, CA. The owner told me is that the line I got outcross between Viet+Thai+Malay. All parents are arena fighter and winners. Female is a proven spawn fish. My female's brothers are also won arena fight. I ordered three 5* female plakets from this family.

I do not fight betta. However, I like the power, quickness, and aggressiveness of the plaket fighter. I also like HMPK. My goal is to have a very quick, power, and aggressive plaket. Just remind me of the growing up time in Vietnam.


----------



## tanseattle (Jun 28, 2012)

*Acknowledgement:*

Thank you to Vil for 2 microworm cultures. I now have 4. I now know to to culture them.

Thank you junglist for 2 vails of BBS eggs. I hatched them successfully; I now know how to hatch bbs. 

Now I have two fry foods. The next thing is to set up breeding tanks while waiting for 3 pairs are under conditions.

1. Plaket (unknown source) male + plaket 5* Crazy Dog Betta
2. King (petco) male + plaket 5* female Crazy Dog Betta
3. 5* plaket Crazy Dog Betta male and female
4. Silver red copper dragon + blue/red plaket from Junglist

I also ordered Indian Almond Leaf from Amy Lim, bbs eggs, and decap bbs from ebay. I think I am ready to go in 10 days.

I will introduce a second and third pairs this Sunday.


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

U can turn any Pk to have speed n aggressive
With a lot speed come power but u loose the flexibility
Speed-lazy way 
Power head long tub
Not lazy way water spin with female chase

R u going old school on the breeding n set up????


----------



## tanseattle (Jun 28, 2012)

Curlyfatbottom said:


> U can turn any Pk to have speed n aggressive
> With a lot speed come power but u loose the flexibility
> Speed-lazy way
> Power head long tub
> ...


It is hard to go with old school on the breeding and set up. I used to breed in Vietnam and it was so easy over there. There are abundant of live mosquito larva and bbs (I think Vietnamese called it bobo). Aquatic plant you can go 1 mile to pick them as much as you want.

When I was a kid in Vietnam, I even select mosquito larva which one to feed and which one to discard (Big head larva is about to turn into mosquito got discard because at that time they have little nutrition value and reduce sharpness of betta teeth). 

Here in Seattle I will breed and feed my fry like most other members.


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

It depend on the weather where u live
Back when I was into Bloodline
I use a pond as a grow out tank
But breed them in a clover tank
Leave them inside of the tank for 4 week then dump them into the pond
Keep them there for 5 1/2 month n scoop them out when they are ready
Pond is full with floating plant
Plus infest with daphnia n mosquito larvae


----------



## tanseattle (Jun 28, 2012)

Curlyfatbottom said:


> It depend on the weather where u live
> Back when I was into Bloodline
> I use a pond as a grow out tank
> But breed them in a clover tank
> ...


This is my pond. It is not too cold in Seattle but it still cost about $30 extra a month if I want to heat it. Seattle is not too cold but not too warm either. This year we only have 3 days in the 80F. The rest is below 79F. At night it is still below 60F so you have to keep heat on 24/7.










Below is my new pond (7 day old)


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

that's a lovely pond, tanseattle! and your first pair is very pretty. can't wait to watch this log


----------



## tanseattle (Jun 28, 2012)

thank you djembekah, have a great weekend. Where are you from in Washington?


----------



## VictorP (Jun 5, 2012)

Have you tried buying from Precha? Imo they're better quality than crazy dog's. I am currently breeding a precha pair to my personal line as well!

Also where were you from in vietnam?


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

Precha that boy is doing to much at once
Fighter n fancy
Plus he's a whole seller to
He ship to a few pet store
But he have some nice fish
Tansettle that's a nice pond
I wish my giant water lettuce didn't die out on me
It was a great shade plant for pond fish
Yeah u have to run a heater
That's a bit to cold


----------



## Junglist (Feb 23, 2012)

tanseattle said:


> *Acknowledgement:*
> 
> Thank you to Vil for 2 microworm cultures. I now have 4. I now know to to culture them.
> 
> ...


Anytime Tan! Hope everything turns out good.


----------



## tanseattle (Jun 28, 2012)

VictorP said:


> Have you tried buying from Precha? Imo they're better quality than crazy dog's. I am currently breeding a precha pair to my personal line as well!
> 
> Also where were you from in vietnam?



Hi VictorP,

I was born in Thu Duc, Vietnam. It is now district 9. I do not like to buy from overseas. If you done with precha pair and want to sell let me know or let me know when you fries are about 5 weeks. But wait you are from Canada right? I guess shipping from Canada to the U.S. go through the same regulation and inspection :-(

I brought from Crazy Dog Betta because I consider him as local (So. Cali) and Seattle.

My uncle was a professional betta fighter and breeder in the same district. Before 1975 he took his fish to Singapore and Thailand to fight. I love his fish. But fighting betta is not for me.

I only like plaket or HMPK. Full HM is too long fin for me. HMPK is beautiful.

Tan


----------



## VictorP (Jun 5, 2012)

I agree too! I love the patterns and all but I will always stay with pk/hmpk. My dad also did so in Vietnam he lived in Thu Thiem he would make big money bets. I'll make an exception for you I'll bring them over to seattle!


----------



## tanseattle (Jun 28, 2012)

VictorP said:


> I agree too! I love the patterns and all but I will always stay with pk/hmpk. My dad also did so in Vietnam he lived in Thu Thiem he would make big money bets. I'll make an exception for you I'll bring them over to seattle!


Thu Thiem is district 2 right? There was a fairy that you go across from Saigon center to Thu Thiem/Thu Duc if I remember correctly. Or is that Nha Be Thu Thiem? I do not remember much. I left 32 years ago and I only visited once in 1996. Things are too much different now from what others told me.

Thank you Victor. Hope to see you in Seattle some day soon.


----------



## VictorP (Jun 5, 2012)

The fairy is still there but there building new houses. The old one including my grandparents house is gone they also built an underground railway to thu tiem. Also you need to get back to Vietnam! It's changed so much. Right now my uncle is living in thu duc.


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

i'm about 90 miles south of Seattle, in Chehalis. it's about halfway between Seattle and Portland.


----------



## tanseattle (Jun 28, 2012)

*My second pair meet each other for the first time:*

Male is Silver Red Cooper Dragon










Female is 5* plaket Crazy Dog Betta


----------



## tanseattle (Jun 28, 2012)

*Third Pair 5* Plaket.*
They are still young so I think it will take longer to condition this pair. The boy is still shy. Today is his first day out of the big home into jar.


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

U know 5* fish don't produce a 5* fish
To get a 5* rating it must be tested


----------



## tanseattle (Jun 28, 2012)

Yes, I know. Their brothers has been test and wow fight in the ring.


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

Good Bloodline sell for more but u have to test them
Jump on the other side to fancy
Better looking fish with the same aggressiveness
Your not loosing anything
Since it just for show


----------



## tanseattle (Jun 28, 2012)

Thank you Curly. I am still so new to betta. This is my first 6 months back after 32 years. Fancy I still have no idea what is it?

5 months ago I have no idea what is plaket, HM, HMPK, DT, CT, etc.

About 6 months ago, I decide to type betta on youtube. I did this because I was thinking about my childhood memory in Vietnam. Bettas and Orchids are things that I love when I was a teenager in Vietnam. 

I now have 15 orchids in the house and 21 bettas. I will research for fancy betta. Either I think I will breed 3 plakets first since I have them now.

Again thank you Curly


----------



## tanseattle (Jun 28, 2012)

Curlyfatbottom said:


> Good Bloodline sell for more but u have to test them
> Jump on the other side to fancy
> Better looking fish with the same aggressiveness
> Your not loosing anything
> Since it just for show


Fancy so beautiful. I will look into it after three plaket breeds.

Tan


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

Fancy is us for a lot in betta
Anything that's not a Bloodline pattern 
People will call a fancy


----------



## jeffegg2 (Apr 5, 2012)

VictorP said:


> The fairy is still there but there building new houses. The old one including my grandparents house is gone they also built an underground railway to thu tiem. Also you need to get back to Vietnam! It's changed so much. Right now my uncle is living in thu duc.


Ferry is the boat. Fairy is the myth.

Nice fish!


----------



## tanseattle (Jun 28, 2012)

jeffegg2 said:


> Ferry is the boat. Fairy is the myth.
> 
> Nice fish!


Thank you Jeff. Ferry, I should know that one.


----------



## VictorP (Jun 5, 2012)

jeffegg2 said:


> Ferry is the boat. Fairy is the myth.
> 
> Nice fish!


Haha my bad I looked at tan's spelling and misspelt it.


----------



## tanseattle (Jun 28, 2012)

I will set up my tank today and pair #1 can have their honey moon next week.


----------



## tanseattle (Jun 28, 2012)

Tank Second Day with More Plants


----------



## tanseattle (Jun 28, 2012)

I put the pairs in breeding tank yesterday. Actually I put the male in and place a female in chimney glass. The male makes a big bubble nest within 3 hours. It seems that they get alone very well. There are plenty of flirting. The female vertical bars bright yellow. I have a feeling that they will do it later in the morning.


----------



## tanseattle (Jun 28, 2012)

Woala, my pairs are spawning right now. I am not sure when did they start. But at 3:16PM PST I saw they are doing it.

Tan


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Excellent!


----------



## tanseattle (Jun 28, 2012)

It is now 6:44PM. I just took out the female they. I am not sure exactly when did they got it done. After dinner I came, looked, and saw that only the male at the bubble and no female. She was hiding in the other end so I net her out. I put her in the new tank with IAL and some drops bettafix. She is fine with hardly any bites.

Both female and male was playing cool. No one hurts anyone. Just chase and chase for about 20 hours. I released female last night around 6PM yesterday, and they are done by 6PM today, ~24 hours.

I gave the female live mosquito larva. 

Tan


----------



## tanseattle (Jun 28, 2012)

vilmarisv said:


> Excellent!


Hi Vilma. Have a great day.


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

Congrats Tan, the pair you gave me still did not spawn. So I have turned off all lights and hope to see eggs tomorrow. Wish me luck


----------



## tanseattle (Jun 28, 2012)

I personal wish they spawn during the day. I hope betta rest at night and not try to spawn


----------



## VictorP (Jun 5, 2012)

You can always cover the tank so light will not get through. That will encourage them to breed.


----------



## tanseattle (Jun 28, 2012)

VictorP said:


> You can always cover the tank so light will not get through. That will encourage them to breed.


They already had eggs, and I took the female out already. I do not want to take picture and disturb the male. I will wait until fries are free swim and take out the father before I take pictures.

Tan


----------



## VictorP (Jun 5, 2012)

That was directed towards Candice lol


----------



## tanseattle (Jun 28, 2012)

I have fries this morning. I first saw them around 9:30AM so it took about 36 hours for egg to hatch.


----------

